# You know you are one tough equestrian when...



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

You & your besty decide it's a bright idea to race during a tornado warning, in a downpour at the fair.

When you ride your horses 5 miles to town just to go to the drive-in
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chardavej (Mar 13, 2011)

Ride sidesaddle on a hunt, covered in mud, flask in one hand, cigarette in the other, two fingers taped together! (no not me, WISH)


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Love that picture! That's awesome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

It's -20*C and you think nice day for a ride


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

When you get bucked off, are pretty sure something is broken and may have a concussion. but refuse to go to the hospital quiet yet because you have to get back on the @#%!= that bucked you off in the first place and teach him a lesson!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## star16 (Aug 10, 2012)

You go head-to-head with a angry mare who just tried to break your ribs.

or.... You think an angry, snorting NSH mare is cute. (guilty


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Deschutes said:


> Okay maybe one thing: when you can dress as a peasant and do games on horseback, and not care that the skivvies (knee pads, and riding pants) are showing!


Heck, I could do THAT before the first time I'd even gotten on a horse. (Of course I mean the dressing as a peasant & not caring part, not the games...)


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Haha I figure a lot of people could. Maybe it would be better if I go without pants next year. >) Leather chaffing, here I come? Haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

You forget to wear your belt and you finish your barrel pattern with your butt crack hanging out? :lol:

I had to be pretty tough after all the teasing I got after that one!


----------



## horsplay (Jan 25, 2011)

When you get on a grain fed hot blooded horse who hasn't been worked all summer bareback to go for a short ride, come off on your head neck and shoulder, tell everyone you didn't land on you head and then stomp off after the horse ****ed...... Oh yeah then drive 6 hours back home horse in tow with a concussion.


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

When you get bucked off a horse 5 times in one week into a wall and still cry when the horse is sold.
Yup, true story.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

When the horse you lunge gets mad you don't let him run and rears over your head, but you just keep your calm and carry on with the exercise until the ****** gets the idea.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

When you are riding on a 2 foot wide path beside the highway in the MT mountains. On one side is the cement guardrail (with cars and trucks flying by on the other side of it) and on the other is a 20 ft drop to the train tracks, and then another drop to the river. The footing is crushed rock/gravel. The train comes and your horse stops and flicks his ears back and gets ready to panic back in to the other 5 horses behind you. You pet him and tell him 'Settle, easy', and he puts his head down and walks on. 
Oh and side note, I had only owned/ridden this horse for a month. 

Sometimes there is crazy, and then there is just plain stupid. I'm thinking that was leaning towards the just plain stupid side...


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

You come off, crack your tail bone, get back on and continue the 6 mile ride you just started. Because, darn-it, you want to get a ride in!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Sharpie said:


> You come off, crack your tail bone, get back on and continue the 6 mile ride you just started. Because, darn-it, you want to get a ride in!


Been there done that!


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

When the horse you're on rears up and goes over backwards, and you're laying there not sure if something's broken and you say "Well, wait a sec...don't call the ambulance _yet_. I really _should_ get back on her."

Edit: Tough or stupid? That is the question...


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

...when you button up shirt gets caught on the horn of your western saddle during a barrel run at a show, all the buttons come undone and you finish anyway! Oh yeah, and you didn't put a tank top on under it... Ops! 

(not me, but it happened to a friend! Lol)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

When you have to walk that fine line between pushing for more and the "Mustang Meltdown"!
I'm sure other mustang owners have experienced this. I love my mustang, but he sure knows how to throw a tantrum!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LexusK (Jan 18, 2013)

cowgirl4753 said:


> When you get bucked off, are pretty sure something is broken and may have a concussion. but refuse to go to the hospital quiet yet because you have to get back on the @#%!= that bucked you off in the first place and teach him a lesson!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Been there, done that! lol


----------



## FaceTheMusic (Dec 28, 2012)

When you get kicked in the head doing a bandage job and you're bleeding but you finish it anyways. 

It happened to me... three stitches and a black eye.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

When you decide to match up your show outfit to the color of your bruises on your body.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

...your friend gives you a first aid kit for Christmas, so next time you get bloodied up during stadium, you can go patch yourself up and still ride XC!


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

When you're flung into a wooden post by an overexcited s***, fracture your shin bone, get back on and finish that jumping course!!

(I am still recovering haha)


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

When you spend 10 days laying around the campfire on pain meds because your horse fell over backwards with you, crushing your hand and all but dislocating your hip on the first morning of hunting camp. 

After packing me out to the hospital and the doctor saying "we can't do surgery on your hand until the swelling goes down anyway" I made them take me back to camp...because "I can't go home, you guys will have to pack up too, I'm the one that hauled the horses up here!!"

Ahhh, to be young and stupid again!! NOT! 

Edit to add: This was a trip 7 hours from home, up in the mountains...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

You guys are crazy! Very tough. I got NOTHIN' to compare with that. nothin.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

When you wear a skirt to work with your broken tailbone because pants are too painful, but keep riding your horse sitting on a donut.

When your horse breaks your nose but you ride 6 more miles and don't tell anyone until you get home. Then you're mostly just sad your white bareback pad got blood on it.

When your horse cracks your head on the inside of the horse trailer and you jam a helmet over it to stop the bleeding and then load the other horses to go ride at the beach.

And...when your horse rears when mounting and breaks your ribs but you keep riding with duct tape strapped around your middle. (Only one of those is me, I have tough friends).


----------



## JeepnGirl (Jan 15, 2013)

When you trade horses with your friend because he's acting like an idiot, and ride her horse back bareback, he bucks you off going down hill at a run, you fracture your ankle, and almost get your head stepped on. Catch him up, get back on, ride back home the 4 miles, put up your horse, and limp back into the house with an ankle the size of a softball. (I refused to go to the first week of school that Monday on crutches - how embarrassing would that be??)

My husband and I were going for a quick ride. His horse reared up and flipped over with him on board. He had muscles in his back ripped, giving him a fist sized hematoma, a fractured hip and a pressure concussion. After laying still for a couple minutes to make sure nothing was really broken, he got up and insisted we go catch our fulled tacked up horses and and take care of them first. And then decided he didn't need medical attention. *sigh*

Danielle


----------



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

Most of this sounds stupid... not tough. Sorry.


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

NeuroticMare said:


> Most of this sounds stupid... not tough. Sorry.


Stupid is to act with out thinking. Tough is to move on after incident to better ones self but still being able to look at where you went wrong if need be.

I dont think alot of these people would intentionally repeat these actions knowingly how severe the situation really was. Remember a fracture hurts a whole lot less than a sprain.


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

when you're out doing a demo. and your horse spazzes out. you take a bad fall and know you've really messed your neck up (fractured it) you get up, get back on your horse, continue the show best you can. then float your horse home with concussion for 45min. ..was back at work at the stable 2 days later

was warned not to continue riding after accident.

around 2 years later riding another horse. i fractured my spine falling on hard red dirt. i was happy i managed to twist and miss landing on the star picket. got up, got back on the horse and rode for another 30min. no time off work, was back working with racehorses the next day


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

SlideStop said:


> ...when you button up shirt gets caught on the horn of your western saddle during a barrel run at a show, all the buttons come undone and you finish anyway! Oh yeah, and you didn't put a tank top on under it... Ops!
> 
> (not me, but it happened to a friend! Lol)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How about when your only five foot tall and you go to get of your horse and because your a short *** you can't do the nice tidy looking western step down in the stirrup and have to slide off.......and your shirt gets stuck on the horn and those damned buttons hold on like they're cemented while you dangle there.........AT A CLINIC!!!!!!!!!:shock: 

Not tough, but tough enough to laugh my face off while hanging like a wet sock!!!!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Chardavej said:


> Ride sidesaddle on a hunt, covered in mud, flask in one hand, cigarette in the other, two fingers taped together! (no not me, WISH)


I can not stop looking at this picture, I don't ride English, side saddle or Fox Hunt and probably never will but this chic is bad ***...very cool.


----------



## horsegirlalex (Jan 23, 2013)

ohhhhh soo many bad *** stories hahaha  thats the best ^^
how about when your horse rears up, FLIPS onto its back (you are riding). i hit my head, and hard. but instead of going back to the barn, i check her, hop back on, and continue to work her (walk, trot, canter etc )to make sure she is ok, and to let her know that is NOT an ok thing to do? OH and i was alone at the time -_-

Or when your instructor is away (old friend of both of our families), so me and my friend hop on two of his random horses, in the pasture with no tack or helmets, and gallop them around the fields like maniacs.....


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Looks like there's a couple of us who believe in getting back on just to get in that last word. I got bucked off too, and not just a crow hop buck, but a full blown bronc fest, sort of remember hitting the ground but nothing after that although conscious. I had to be told to get back off the horse after the fact, was taken to the hospital, diagnosed with a major concussion, and I'm told the two things that I said over and over and over was "what time is it?" because I knew I had somewhere to be that afternoon and "at least I got back on". Apparently I was quite proud of myself for getting back on and getting my last word in on my horse. Don't remember any of it to this day though. LOL!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

When you get your toe stepped on, and only cry for 20 minutes. :wink:


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

^ Hahaha

Or when you get your foot stepped on and there's small children around so you just quietly suffer in silence while screaming profanities in your head.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

When i canter my 15.2 cob up to a 4 foot oxer coming out, and even though my heart is in my throat, he pats the ground and we soar!


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

Your horse steps on a fawn on the trail 2 miles away from home, takes off, you fall and he steps on your thigh and you jump up after catching your breath and sprint (hobble, lets be honest) home hyperventilating because you're terrified you're going to find him smooshed to smithereens on the road. (he was fine, found him back in the barn, eating hay, patiently waiting for me to take off his bridle) Okay, so maybe that's not very BA.. haha


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Cweaver said:


> Your horse steps on a fawn on the trail 2 miles away from home, takes off, you fall and he steps on your thigh and you jump up after catching your breath and sprint (hobble, lets be honest) home hyperventilating because you're terrified you're going to find him smooshed to smithereens on the road. (he was fine, found him back in the barn, eating hay, patiently waiting for me to take off his bridle) Okay, so maybe that's not very BA.. haha


What happened to the fawn??:lol:


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

Muppetgirl said:


> What happened to the fawn??:lol:


 haha I never found out! He was gone by the time I got up so I assume he got off better than I did


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

These are great! I love that hunt picture. I'm thinking it would look pretty cool framed on a wall...

Honestly, I don't know if most of my stories are bad *** or more that dumb thing I did once stories :? I think that most of us are tough in general just because of the nature of the beast we all love and the work, sweat, tears & dedication we put into it. 

Perhaps mine could be "You know you're a ba equestrian when not only does your vet make farm calls, so does your doctor." True....but her horse also lives here :lol:


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

When you come off a horse going full speed(broken cinch), severly sprain all the tendons in your ankle, then a day later come back out, ankle wrapped in tensor bandage and boots laced tighter, to continue the endurance season season stirrupless for the next two months.

you decide today is a good day to halter an 5 year old, 1800# clydesdale stallion for the first time because the EDGE of the roundpen where the horse goes is dry, while the center is a giant mud puddle.
proceed to spend the next hour getting as muddy as possible. 
come out with a haltered stallion, a new skin/clothing color, and newly enhanced skill of patience.:lol:


----------



## nikyplushbreyer (Dec 4, 2012)

Chardavej said:


> Ride sidesaddle on a hunt, covered in mud, flask in one hand, cigarette in the other, two fingers taped together! (no not me, WISH)


lol i would have died if i saw some1 do that lol


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

*~ Pic not for squeamish ~ well I guess it*

When your arm looks like this....

(note:I'm laying on my back)









And you...

1) Ask your friend to take a picture of it for you so you can look at it later (Hey what's a story without a picture!)

2) Allow the nurses to cut your FAVORITE bra ~cries~ no seriously it was perfect.

3) Not cry a single tear (even though it hurt like h3!!) until you're in the hospital and you ask the Dr. when you can ride again(while your arm is still a twisted mess) and the Dr. says "I'm sorry but you need surgery and won't be riding for a while." 
~~ After dr said that and I started crying my mom looked at me and said "Your arm looks like this ~gestures to arm~ and you're worried about if you can ride or not!! What is WRONG with you?!" ~~


----------



## DixieKate (Oct 16, 2012)

I've been fortunate enough to not seriously injure myself in the times I've been stepped on and thrown off. 

I just have to say though...I think a human forming a bond with, and riding a 1000+ pound animal is pretty badass in itself.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

That picture of the hunt rider with the flask is too great. 

Although I'm not nearly as tough as 99% of you...

You know you're a tough equestrian when you get bucked off, your arm is bleeding and swollen, and you get back on! (And you get complimented for how perfectly you fell off. The clumsiness finally payed off! :lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

When you take a nasty fall off of a youngster, pinch a nerve in your back, have to walk over a mile to where he finally stopped running, then get back on and take him back to the place where he spooked and threw you.

THEN, still have to ride the 3+ miles back to the barn, untack, and do all the chores before you can take a pill and a hot bath.

Yep, been there:?.

Short of being physically incapable, in a situation like that, getting back on isn't really an option, it's a necessity.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

When your colt fires a hoof into your gut hard enough to take you of your feet and land you on your butt 8' form where you were standing and when the 4 other people go to catch him you growl that "y'all better not touch him!!!, his a$$ is mine!" then spend the next almost two hours running his tail off till he bout passes out. Then lift your shirt to look at the hoof shaped bruise.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

When you can ride out the horse's spooks and his freshness (seriously, he wanted to GO today) without once popping out of the saddle. Yet him being near seventeen hands, you five feet, and the ground having fresh snow... Gravity won that war. And again when leading the horse out! Haha. 

Not really badass, but I felt a bit of irony would be fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

When you're out in the pasture when its 9 degrees trimming a horses hooves because hes lame.
my family thinks I am crazy.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

> When you get your toe stepped on, and only cry for 20 minutes. :wink:
> 
> Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/you-know-you-one-tough-equestrian-151265/page4/#ixzz2JQ73KLcl


That made me laugh! Funny :lol:


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

My husband says there really is no scale: if it's dangerous and you screw up and then you're dead, well, then you're dead. You can't get more or less dead. 

Ah, but the trouble is, you might not be dead after all -- which would be worse.

Right? Huh? Something sounds wrong there....


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

When the horse you are leading back into the barn jumps to the left right on to your foot because one of the ADORABLE campers at the summer camp you are working at decides to chuck her brushes into her grooming bucket and your foot gets stomped on and swells up about three times its size, you find out later you broke the little bones near the last two toes on the top of the foot, and you just wrap it up and go riding later because you PROMISED your best little riders that they could go on a trail ride.

Darn kids are jsut too cute to break a promise to... :wink:

I still have discoloration on my foot too and this happened in July!


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Ouch!! Yeah, I hear you about little 'uns who want to go riding so bad!

As long as they aren't snots, I will go through fire to give them an opportunity to ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

> Ouch!! Yeah, I hear you about little 'uns who want to go riding so bad!
> 
> As long as they aren't snots, I will go through fire to give them an opportunity to ride.


It hurt so bad!!!! I took my boot off to have a health officer look at it when it first happened, and up until that point it had just kinda throbbed. But the second my boot came off ALL of the pain hit me! I was surrounded by my little horse campers who were asking if I was okay and if they could still go on their trail ride after dinner, I could do nothing but smile at them and say I was fine, we would still go riding because they had been so good and their riding had improved and laughed all while trying to hold back the pain tears that were rolling down my face! 

My little girls were ANGELS the rest of the week though! They treated me so well, better than their normal camp couselor! Hahaha I was just their riding instructor and dinner buddy, but I got the absolute BEST behavior out of these girls  I would break my foot all over again if it meant I got to work with them and continue to watch them grow as riders. Makes my eyes a little misty jsut thinking about it


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

When you are riding alone in the woods and you just have to pee, so you loop your reins around your arm, drop your pants, and spook your horse.

Then, because your jeans are encircling your ankles, you have to hop after him through the crackling brush, which only spooks him more. But you can't let go of the reins, because there is a road nearby and you don't want the horse to go on it, and you don't want him to run back to the barn without you because it would be too embarrassing, so you hop after him faster, which only spooks him more! 

So now he is really boogeying backwards, and you are being dragged through the woods and your crunched up jeans are gathering twigs and leaves, and your belly is getting bloodied, but you still won't let go... 

so when the horse finally stands still enough for you to get to your feet and get your pants back on, you go ahead and finish riding, but the whole time crunchy dry leaves are poking you in the butt, and you are sure that there are ants down there somewhere.

It's not exactly "Badass", but it was bad, and there was *** involved.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

I could not stop laughing as I read that. Poor thing! You must have looked like the boogeyman!

Aerie, the pain probably hit you because the pressure from the boot was feeling nicely subdued. But that is just too cute that the girls treated you so nicely!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't know about real badass but... 

When you have a bad knee from being kicked but still go for a ride in hot, humid weather. 6 miles on a horse you have only just met on slippery, boggy (sometimes knee deep) trails that were completely flooded only the day before. We also trotted and cantered on the safer bits.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

When a horse takes you through a wooden fence, jumps on you, but you get up, and get back on anyways.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Captain Evil, you just got my day off to a cheerful start with a good laugh!


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

When you ride your horse bareback from the pasture, completely relaxed, with just a halter on and leadrope in hand, and he has a major spook at something, proceeds to jump in the air and sideways, rear, spin at a hellish speed and start galloping through thick bushes and low-branched trees...and you not only somehow manage to stay on without a change in the balance, but also stop, calm down the horse and ride back where and how initially intended.

I still don't really understand how I stayed on during that time.


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

...when you're an 8 y.o. child and a halflinger pony drags you 300 ft up a gravel driveway at a gallop back to the barn at the end of a lunge line (I had rope burns on my hands that made it impossible to hold a pencil for weeks and scrapes all down my stomach) and not shed one tear and then tell your mom "but I REALLY don't think it was Sassafrass's fault"... in actuality that pony was the devil!


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

My bestie and I have done some "bad ***" things...lol, people in our hometown call us "the two peas in a pod" :lol:

_You ride your horse to the grocery store to get milk and ask one of the cashiers to hold your horse while you run in quickly_ (Luckily... the cashiers are used to it lol there are a few of us that get them to hold the horses!)

_When you and your best friend (we were 10) go on a trail ride bareback, doubling on a Standardbred and he senses a cougar and gallops all the way back home, the neighbors(her auntie) are out gardening, they look up to my bestie and I holding on for dear life screaming "AUNTY HELP US!!!!"_

_When your besties horse your riding takes off in her field, jumps over a 5 foot wide ditch, you foot is stuck in the stirrup, getting dragged along the horses hoof is missing your helmet by one inch every step he takes, and then you get dumped in a pile of pine cones... and you still get back on._

_When you and your bestie decide to go riding in the Elementary School Field since it's very well kept and the people across the street from the school *CALL THE POLICE ON YOU*, so you out run the cops on horse back. :lol:_

_When you and your bestie load up the saddle bags with nothing with beer and a hoof pick and are gone all day (some very fun trail rides!) _

_Your little brothers best friend makes you mad, so you see him leaving your property to walk home, and decide to chase him his WHOLE way home. (he was TERRIFIED of horses, muahaha!)_

_When you regularly interupt road hockey games just to ride through them and make the neighbors mad_ 

_When your horse regularly escapes and runs to the neighbors prestige garden and eats the flowers and craps in it... and decides to also go on their porch and look in side their house while the neighbor was sitting RIGHT THERE.... and luckily didn't notice as I sneaked up and grabbed the horse _


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

When ALL of the community services and juvies that are doing time at the farm are absolutely terrified of you because they just saw all 90 pounds and 4'11 of you chasing a 1,250 lb 17.2hh gelding across the pasture after he had the nerve to lunge with bared teeth at your 'poor little' 16.1hh colt while you were lunging him.

I even got a couple of 'yes ma'am' 'no ma'am's out of those boys, and I'm pretty sure most of them were a year or two older and 100 pounds heavier than I was!


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

When your lovely 3yo you just bought decides to run through the fence, meanwhile her previous owner is there because she hauled her up so she knew where the horse was going to be living, and she's watching you catch her to see how good of a new owner your going to be. While said mare is munching away on specific grasses formulated for cattle only and will cause her colic, you calmly walk over and try to catch her halter and she side steps you giving you the 'eye'. You catch her, and she raises her head and **** near lifts you off your feet and carries you to the fence gate LOL. Yea its a trip....

And on a nice quiet ride on your oldest and most reliable mount, he decides 'oh look turkeys!!!!' and barrels off across the field after them, and a huge doe jumps out, and he does one of those awesome flying sideways jumps, meanwhile i'm hanging on to the saddle side ways.. :shock:, turkey feathers are flying and i see the doe bound off down through the field, and then he decides to do a bronc demonstration. Oh how i love my gelding......i surprisingly hung on, and made it back to the house in one piece.  

Can't forget out riding with my mom one time, and we raced up the field and my gelding lost a shoe and hit her in the face, take note that her horse saw it coming and ducked. :lol: I felt bad, but karma got me in the end, my gelding ran me into a low branch and took me off and i lost my glasses at the time too, thank goodness he stopped when he felt i wasn't there anymore. :lol: It just turned into a bad ride for both of us....


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

....when you are handling a horse you are thinking about buying (gelding in my picture) and your foot gets stepped on and breaks because you are wearing flip-flops. And your crush/best friend is watching the entire thing. More stupid, yeah, but I never again wore flip-flops to the barn and I have been dating Chandler for over a year. 8) Everything went better than expected.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

When you're on a horse and riding after a horse related accident required surgery. You've got fresh screws in your ankle and bandaged up like a mummy as it hasn't healed yet.

This happened to me (obviously) and the challenge was getting off the horse... I couldn't weight bare for another four/five months when I got on Logan


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Guess it's not all that tough, but

Take a trail out, the cinch of your saddle snaps, the child behind you says "something's dragging off your horse!" you lean over, see the girth and fall, saddle and all. You horse drags you ten feet, then stops. 
You get up, put the saddle on a rock, then jump on bareback and finish the trail.

I didn't even get a tip! bahahaha Still a fun ride


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

What some think as being tough I think of as not being very smart.LOL


----------



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

When a mare spooks on trail and you somersault over her shoulder and then runs you over, hyper-flexing your knee as she jumps off of it, then still getting back on and riding the rest of the trail  I had to be carried off when I got back to the barn but still...


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

When you are brilliant a ride a green 3 year old on a cattle drive and end up having to JUMP a creek-bed and attempt to push cows up the side of a coulee whilst dodging cows that have fallen and are rolling down the coulee.......


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

How about the big busted rider who got bucked off coming off the third barrel and when she landed her shirt, tshirt and bra were handing neatly on the saddle horn as the horse raced for the finish. She went home, put on a closer fitting shirt and gamed all afternoon. A friend of mine sewed her "show" pants, all glittery and when she modeled them it gave new meaning to the word "tight". She entered barrel racing and heard the first stitches let go while turning #1, more at #2 and then a big rip at #3. She completed the run with her entire backside displaying her panties.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

Saddlebag said:


> How about the big busted rider who got bucked off coming off the third barrel and when she landed her shirt, tshirt and bra were handing neatly on the saddle horn as the horse raced for the finish. She went home, put on a closer fitting shirt and gamed all afternoon. A friend of mine sewed her "show" pants, all glittery and when she modeled them it gave new meaning to the word "tight". She entered barrel racing and heard the first stitches let go while turning #1, more at #2 and then a big rip at #3. She completed the run with her entire backside displaying her panties.


I giggled only because I split my jeans open once trying to get on my horse at a speed show. From buttcheek to mid-thigh. I was thankfully 150lbs at the time, but still... They were Carhartt's too... Didn't have any puncture and they fit comfortable :lol:


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

When its -25 and the your outside fixing the fence because it just happen to break on one of the coldest days... terrible I tell you! 


When my friend and I first got our horses, back when we were 16 we ran them through a sod field...we didn't know it was a sod field! Good thing we got out of there before somebody found out :shock: I do have to admit that was one of the best rides ever


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Oooh I have another.

When you're roping calves with a cranky 15hh mare and the last calf is the biggest calf and your horse decides to buck while you're pulling the calf. And you just dally up and kick er in the guts and pull the calf in while riding a bucking horse. Oh, and all of the old-style tough guy cowboys now respect you.


----------



## Chardavej (Mar 13, 2011)

Stepping off my horse in the indoor ring, left my left foot in the stirrup and when my right foot JUST touched the ground the saddle slid under the belly of my horse. The shift bent my right knee sideways dislocating it (ACL ripped in half, making a crunch sound, thought my leg broke, so did my friend who screamed "You broke your leg!!")

I am in a sitting position on the ground, looking at my leg which is bent at a right angle sideways (looked weird with my foot facing up). I reach down to feel it, and realize I'm feeling the tops of the bones and it's not broken just dislocated, so I think to myself, it's already beginning to swell, and it will be while before the ambulance gets here and what will they do? Snap it back in place, but by then will be difficult because will be REALLY swollen then, so I decide to suck it up and snap it back in place myself, so I did, then felt the outside of my knee and felt my kneecap completely on the outside of my knee, so I slide and snap it back in place.

Keep in mind this all happened within probably 1 minute, actually less, I just acted quickly. I rolled over on my belly and just screamed! I was digging in the dirt so hard from the pain I broke off 5 nails! I have NEVER been in that much pain!

Hubby drove the van in the arena, but I was covered in dirt and wouldn't go to the hospital without changing clothes so he grabbed some clothes and a wet towel and I changed and wiped the dirt off me. (we lived on site) I decided he was to take me to hospital rather than call ambulance.

Another time I played yard dart, literally, I got tossed off the left shoulder of my horse, landed on my face with such impact I flipped completely over and landed on my back. Imagine for one moment I was doing a headstand, on just my head. Friends caught my horse and helped me get back on and I finished the ride. I had dirt in my teeth, under my tongue, in my eyes, on my neck and on my shirt!

Another time walking out of the feedstall with two feedbuckets, I stepped on a small rock that was there and twisted my ankle and landed on the ground. Hubby rode up on golf cart and looked down at me. "What happened to you??" as I lay there holding my ankle rocking on my back "I twisted my ankle!!" He just looked at me for a second, shook his head, looked forward and drove on. After a moment I stood up, got the buckets and finished feeding. After 7 days of still badly swollen and hurting I went to the Dr and I had broken my ankle! Got me a pink cast.

Now, don't think bad of my hubby, I am just SUCH a klutz it's just normal to see me hurt, bruised, banged up or falling down randomly. I just bounce back up he says. He still feels bad about that though and in case I think he's forgot I still remind him about it.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Definitely know your not badass when only reading these stories your cringing when the people in them didn't even flinch!

Does being bit really hard and stepped on at the same time by a nasty mare in front of an audience and then smacking her and not crying while you wanted to kick the living crap out of her count? no? ok. like i said definitely not badass.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Ripplewind said:


> ....when you are handling a horse you are thinking about buying (gelding in my picture) and your foot gets stepped on and breaks because you are wearing flip-flops. And your crush/best friend is watching the entire thing. More stupid, yeah, but I never again wore flip-flops to the barn and I have been dating Chandler for over a year. 8) Everything went better than expected.


The gelding in your pic is beautiful! He looks like my mare in my pic LOL, and yes she did her best to embarrass me. :lol:


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

Elizabeth Bowers said:


> The gelding in your pic is beautiful! He looks like my mare in my pic LOL, and yes she did her best to embarrass me. :lol:


Thank you! Your mare is gorgeous! Yes, it seems that whenever someone is watching, something goes wrong!


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

When you get bucked off and break your left arm and you get back on and tell everyone we will go to the er, soon as I put this horse to work and get done unsaddling him!


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

horsecrazygirl said:


> Definitely know your not badass when only reading these stories your cringing when the people in them didn't even flinch!
> 
> Does being bit really hard and stepped on at the same time by a nasty mare in front of an audience and then smacking her and not crying while you wanted to kick the living crap out of her count? no? ok. like i said definitely not badass.


Getting bit counts. Especially if you still got on. :wink: I think all equestrians of any discipline have badass running in their veins or your horses would pretty much just be pasture ornaments. And it starts early with us. I remember when I was maybe 7 or 8. I was at a birthday party where the birthday girl's pony was the big highlight. The pony was tied off at one point and I snuck over there to love on it (already had the horse nut disease then) and that little ****** whipped it's head around and took a bite out of my side just above the hips and below the ribs. At 7 years old, I did not shed a tear, didn't let on that I was dying, no one even knew. My mom almost had a heart attack when she dressed me that night and found black and blue over half her child. LOL! I was NOT gonna let people know a horse had gotten the best of me, even a bratty little what was probably a shetland pony at the time. And that was over 30 years ago!:lol:


----------



## LovinMyRy (Nov 30, 2010)

How about riding a gelding in a field near the road as a semi came by he spooked and bolted heading towards the driveway and instead of taking the nice shoveled path next the snowball left from plowing the driveway decided to jump the snowball...leaving me on face in the snowbank. I snapped up and yelled I'm ok got back on and continued riding 3 wks later I caved and went to the dr I had severed 2 of the 3 ligaments in my ankle needing surgery and 3 months in a cast :/ ...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nikyplushbreyer (Dec 4, 2012)

when your riding bareback and at the canter on asphalt and there is a patch of trees ahead and the horse won't stop or turn. then duck under the trees thinking your ok and take a face plant into the asphalt. everyone asked if your ok when you have a bloody nose and a black eye, but you hop back on the horse saying again again!
(true story)


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

When you go out for a trail ride almost at dusk with two fresh horses and ride a mile down/back on the road and end up chasing deer down the trail after you get there (in the snow), and can't feel your hands/feet/face when you get back because it was a whole 20*F out and dropping. Atleast the horses finally stopped before the muddy hill, right? Lol It was a good day..even though my thumb is STILL ice cold the next day (have nerve/blood vessel damage in it).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

